# Musical Theatre Trivia Question #2



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

What hit song from a Broadway musical mentions the jewelry store, "Tiffany's"?


Good luck, everybody! :icon_smile:



B.A.B.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bay Area Baritone said:


> What hit song from a Broadway musical mentions the jewelry store, "Tiffany's"?


If you're referring to the show starring Carol Channing based on an Anita Loos novel that was turned into a movie starring Marilyn Monroe, it actually mentions it twice.

_But stiff back or stiff knees,_
_You'll stand straight at Tiffany's!_
_Cause diamonds... are a girl's best friend!_

The version in _Moulin Rouge!_ was altered slightly, because the story allegedly took place around the turn of the 20th century. The original chant of jewelers was:

"Tiffany! Cartier! Black Starr & Frost - Gorham, talk to me Harry Winston, tell me all about it!"

Harry Winston wasn't around back then, so they changed the name of the owner of the cabaret from Charles Ziedler to Harry.

Black Starr & Frost hadn't bought Gorham in 1900, but apparently Baz Luhrmann assumed that BS&F didn't exist at all, and he changed that store's name to nonsense.

I asked BS&F, now located in South Coast Plaza in San Diego, if the name wasn't mentioned because they objected to its use, and I was told that no one at the store had seen the movie, or been contacted, and they didn't know that the song was in it.


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes! Mike, absolutely! When Carol Channing sang "Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend" on the stage of the Ziegfeld Theatre 1949 in the show _Gentlemen Prefer Blondes_, it was musical theatre magic that turned Miss Channing into a star in a matter of seconds.

The "Harry Winston" bit you mention was written for the film version you mentioned starring Marilyn Monroe.

I couldn't make it through the film _Moulin Rogue_, so I cannot comment on its usage there.

B.A.B.


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

*Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend*

The French are glad to die for love;
They delight in fighting duels.
But I prefer a man who lives
And give expensive jewels.

A kiss on the hand may be quite continental,
But diamonds are a girl's best friend.
A kiss may be grand, but it won't pay the rental
On your humble flat
Or help you at the automat.

Men grow cold as girls grow old,
And we all lose our charm in the end.
But square cut or pear shape
These rocks don't lose their shape!
Diamonds are a girl's best friend.

I've heard of affairs that are strictly platonic,
But diamonds are a girl's best friend.
And I think affairs that you must keep Masonic
Are the better bets
If little pets get big baguettes.

Time rolls on, and youth is gone,
And you can't straighten up when you bend.
But stiff back or stiff knees,
You stand straight at Tiff'ny's!
Diamonds are a girl's best friend.

There may come a time when a lass needs a lawyer,
But diamonds are a girl's best friend.
There may come a time when a hard-boiled employer
Thinks you're awful nice,
But get that ice or else no dice.
He's your guy when stocks are high,
But beware when they start to descend,
It's then that those louses
Go back to their spouses!
Diamonds are a girl's best friend.

A well conducted rendezvous
Makes a maiden's heart beat quicker.
But when the rendezvous is through,
These stones still keep their flicker.

Romance is divine, and I'm not one to knock it,
But diamonds are a girl's best friend.
Romance is divine, yes, but where can you hock it?
When the flame is gone,
Just try and pawn a tired Don Juan.

Some men buy, and some just sigh
That to make you their bride they intend.
But buyers or sighers
They're such goddamn liars!
Diamonds are a girl's best friend.

At Yale there's a lad whose appeal I acknowledge,
But diamonds are a girl's best friend.
I might like his dad, but when I meet a college boy,
The thing to say
Is 'ray, 'ray, 'ray for Cartier!

Some girls find some piece of mind
In a trust fund that banks recommend.
But if you are busty
Your trustee gets lusty!
Diamonds are a girl's best friend.

Stash those rocks in your strongbox
For on them you can always depend.
It's not compensation,
It's self-preservation!
Diamonds are a girl's best friend.

(I don't mean rhinestones!)

Diamonds are a girl's best friend.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

My wife's favorite song. And I get to pay the insurance on them.


----------

